# Newbie With A Strange Fish



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and am hoping it can help me with information on a bootfair find from england. I saw what looked like a pretty face out of the corner of my eye and went to have a look, the watch in question was marked "DELTA" 17 jewels, worldtime at the top of the dial and Waterproof,shockproof, 20ATM at the bottom of the dial along with "swiss made" at the very bottom. I tried to google for info on Delta watches but could not find anything so I opened the case to have a look. First thing that happened was the stem retention screw fell in my lap, so that's the "Stem comes right out" mystery solved. I'm hoping this is as easy to fix as my Seiko's are, where all you have to do is whip the dial and hands off as well as date ring and line everything up again (sorry not sure what the bit's are called), secondly the watch only seems to run when face up or face down so it obviously needs work. Now onto the bit that brought me to this forum, I got out my loupe to have a good look at the movement and saw the name OLLECH & WAJS, So i googled for that name and found something called an "EARLY BIRD" although not identical to my watch there were many similarities including the etching of the diver on the case back except mine has a little fish swimming underneath the diver. I really like the watch and would like to get it running to use as a daily beater but am starting to think it might be a replica or knock off as there does not seem to be any "DELTA" info on the net. Am I wasting my time on a bit of junk that "newbies" find often or is it worth spending a modest few pounds to get it back to life. Heres a few pictures of the watch and yes I know it looks like someone used a chisel to open it and gouged into the brass round the backplate but this wont show on the wrist and does not effect the screw down back.

thanks for any help, Alfredo


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not much to add really,

The balance staff will be broken if its running the way you say....

From a financial point of view its not worth the cost of repair, but if you really like it then go for it, it always a shame to see a watch binned.

Its not a replica or a knock off , it will just be an example of hundreds of similar styles of watches of the era that were assembled from bought it dials cases movements etc and the shop or small company will have printed its own name on the dial.....


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

thank you, thought it would be junk. think I might toss the ollech & wajs movement and stick in one of the other swiss movements kicking around my spares box just because it's quite a nice looking watch in the flesh and as you say it's a shame to bin it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont bin the movement , you never know when a spare balance might turn up, are there any numbers on the movement to id it further?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Dont bin the movement , you never know when a spare balance might turn up, are there any numbers on the movement to id it further?


I can't find anything much on the movement exept OLLECH & WAJS, seventeen and swiss made, there is a very small "EC" stamped near the edge. here's a slightly better picture of the movement to help with ID


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

I recognise the back of the watch with the fish and frogman on it. It's almost identical to a watch I am watching on e-bay at the moment. Am I allowed to post the link here?

The watch on e-bay is a Sicura submarine diver.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

looks like an FHF movement, tho im not sure which one.


----------

